

Petition for Death Star by 2016 passes 25,000 names, White House must respond - rblion
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/12/13/petition-to-build-a-death-star-by-2016-passes-25000-signatures-white-house-is-required-to-respond/?fromcat=google

======
rblion
I think a smarter goal would be to build a spaceship capable of reaching Moon
or Mars a lot faster. Also able to transport robots and supplies to build a
colony for humans within a decade or two (hopefully). Just a thought...

~~~
indiecore
No. Death Star or nothing.

